# powered by propane?



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm thinking on powering my 8hp briggs with propane. but will the cold affect the propane in any way and has any one done this before?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I've never done it on a snowblower, I switched my generator to run in propane and natural gas and it was an easy switch, but I don't need to tow around a tank either. The only problem with propane is that it gels in cold temperatures.


----------



## powerwrench (Aug 29, 2013)

HJames said:


> I've never done it on a snowblower, I switched my generator to run in propane and natural gas and it was an easy switch, but I don't need to tow around a tank either. The only problem with propane is that it gels in cold temperatures.


yeah i was thinking the same thing when it gels but i converted my lawn mower to propane and i prefer that than gas.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

See post 20 in the diesel thread.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...cussion/14601-diesel-snowblower-anyone-2.html


----------



## TimY (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't know about propane. Around here it just doubled in price $4.00 to $5.00 per gallon.
Folks are getting their tanks stolen. Plus the problems with conversions But that's just me.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Not a money making proposition when you add up the conversion and the rising cost of propane. You never have bad gas, dirty carburetor issues over time. Most Hospitals, your RCMP (FBI) call centers, 911 centers operate on propane with their backup generators. But I attended many a Friday morning tests, at 8 am, where all the propane tanks were dry empty resulting in a no start. It's not as convenient. 
BBQ at -30 F. It involves your buddy pouring hot water on your propane tank while you flip your steaks. Urban folks have heat tapes in varying contraptions around their lines to keep propane flowing at days with a -30 wind chill between the house and the large tank, or there homes get darn cold fast.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

HJames said:


> I've never done it on a snowblower, I switched my generator to run in propane and natural gas and it was an easy switch, but I don't need to tow around a tank either. The only problem with propane is that it gels in cold temperatures.


If propane gels at low temps, how does my outdoor tank keep providing propane to heat my house at -30° F? And for that matter, it's boiling point is -45°F.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

TooTall is your line under the snow or protected from the wind? My experience has shown me evils of LPG. Stories of farmers outside pouring hot water, trying to liquify their propane line at 3AM. You can't BBQ at -35 here any too quickly. It's just physics. Study page two in this documents to show how the performance drops as your tank becomes closer to empty and as the temperature drops lower. Only -15 shown here but LPG lost 2/3 of the performance already. It best explains it. Needs a graph.
http://www.dvorsons.com/Magikitchen/pdf/LP_gas_guidelines.pdf


----------

